
Inbox by Gmail: a better way to keep track of events, newsletters and links - petercooper
https://gmail.googleblog.com/2016/04/inbox-by-gmail-better-way-to-keep-track.html
======
tenken
Until I uninstalled Inbox about 3 months ago on my Android phone it didn't
have any features like Bold, Italics, Quote or bullet lists I expect to be
able to use when writing any useful email to clients.

If Inbox seeks to be an email client it desperately needs these features. Back
to Gmail app for me.

~~~
shade23
I ended up using CloudMagic due to its large number of integrations.You should
have a look at that too.

